# ISIS Coming To The Philippines?



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

What are the chances that ISIS will establish itself here in the Philippines or other countries in the area? Now, concern is building among the Philippines, Malaysia, Indonesia and Singapore that the Islamic State has the region in its cross hairs...

Read More Here
{source: INQ News}


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It's a real concern because these guys get drafted more like it or paid to fight so with no jobs things will keep escalating and this trouble has been ongoing for decades, so these guys are more like religious mercenaries. 

To make matters worse the bottleneck that is called Manila, it's so overdeveloped that it has become a nightmare to travel to, and there doesn't seem to be a plan to evenly distributed business and other offices they just stick them in the middle and make you come to that one central location for the most mundane services, unbelievable.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> What are the chances that ISIS will establish itself here in the Philippines


ISIS is already here. Just Google Caliphate in the Philippines & read the old articles & information. <Snip> Sharia law is already law in parts of Mindanao. 

<Snip>

This is all history repeating itself going back to the Ottoman Caliphate in Mindanao during medieval times. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ottoman_Caliphate The Spaniards & American tried Eradication, Elimination then settled on treaties & Containment which is how it's being handled today. Treaties & Containment.

This article based on The Pew study indicates the situation is not likely to diminish since their radicalism is claimed to be based on their religion. 

The fastest growing religion in the world is ... - CNN.com


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

ISIS is certainly a viable threat to all of us living here in the Philippines and the Islamic State will continue to grow their numbers here because all factors needed for recruitment exist particularly in Mindanao!

Mindanao has chaotic instability, high unemployment, excessively low wages, (even for the Philippines), radical religious groups, no government intervention, corrupt officials, large isolated areas and few travel routes making it extremely easy to blockade massive parts of the island...the perfect location for such a group...unless somebody steps up and does something before their numbers grow to the point it might be too late...


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> ISIS is certainly a viable threat to all of us living here in the Philippines and the Islamic State will continue to grow their numbers here because all factors needed for recruitment exist particularly in Mindanao!
> 
> Mindanao has chaotic instability, high unemployment, excessively low wages, (even for the Philippines), radical religious groups, no government intervention, corrupt officials, large isolated areas and few travel routes making it extremely easy to blockade massive parts of the island...the perfect location for such a group...unless somebody steps up and does something before their numbers grow to the point it might be too late...


I think there was a reason that the United States selected to base forces in Mindanao. This is a first for the US, prior to 1992 most US forces were on Luzon. Tells me the military is looking to expand it's operational forces to one of the Philippines trouble spots.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Ram1957 said:


> I think there was a reason that the United States selected to base forces in Mindanao. This is a first for the US, prior to 1992 most US forces were on Luzon. Tells me the military is looking to expand it's operational forces to one of the Philippines trouble spots.


It is mostly about China ,, Philippines will take care of their internal problems themselves!!


----------

